# dogjudo



## judokapont (Feb 8, 2005)

If u fancy a giggle go to www.dogjudo.co.uk

"my misdemeanours and obesity naturally worrid my mother so she took me along to the local dojo" Yasuhiro Yamashita


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 8, 2005)

judokapont said:
			
		

> If u fancy a giggle go to www.dogjudo.co.uk
> 
> "my misdemeanours and obesity naturally worrid my mother so she took me along to the local dojo" Yasuhiro Yamashita


:roflmao: :lol: 
it's more than a giggle... heh


----------



## Schtankybampo (Feb 8, 2005)

Oh my GOD that was funny! LOL.

Who has that kind of time on thier hands?


----------



## Spud (Feb 8, 2005)

No, no. That is definetly NOT a headlock. I'm just relaxing here....  taking easy....


----------

